

Amok 1.1.0 released (live code editing for browsers) - caspervonb
https://github.com/caspervonb/amok/releases/tag/v1.1.0

======
caspervonb
Gist of the release, it enables connection sharing with third party tools like
chrome developer tools or firefox developer tools.

